# My second piano album



## Guillaume80 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello Everybody,

in this special lockdown situation, I have been able to record some past compositions I made in the past 1-2 years into a second album. I would like to have a chance to get it listened outside of just my friends and family so if you can spend a few minutes listening to them and provide me your opinion, that would be very nice. And who knows? Maybe you will want to listen to a bit more videos in my channel....
Stay healthy and thanks in advance


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I listened to the first one. Pleasant. Pretty.

I listened to the end instead of being bored and closing the window after 30 seconds. 

I'm usually extremely wary when a stranger invites me to listen to their music: It's often a disaster, usually because the vocals suck. You don't want to be mean, but you don't want to encourage someone to continue to make even more awful music. I'll usually try to give constructive criticism, as they pretend that's what they want. Deep down they just want you to tell them how great their song is, and how wonderful their playing and/or singing is.

It sounds like you've recorded using a real piano, and it's slightly out of tune, but on the soft side, not in a harsh way.

This first track reminds me of something, maybe that Hulk ending theme. 

It's a bit George Winston-y, but George always records using a brighter-sounding piano that's multiple-miked to capture a natural room ambience.

As a professional pianist myself, I'm going to be naturally hyper-critical. 

The second track, L'aurore s'allume, is not as interesting. It sounds as though you are improvising over a limited number of chord changes, and your playing is occasionally not even - and the tempo wavers.

Still, it's pretty nice. Based on the first two tracks I expect that the rest will be in a similar New Agey vein. 

I'm going to load the last three up to my Youtube watchlist, plus a random track from your first album from your channel, so they'll come up at some random time in the future.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I sampled all from the beginning. I agree with Zach that the first stands out more than the others. It has more voice independence, and more interesting use of dissonance. #3 was sort of interesting at the beginning, but kind of didn't move much. The others are more into the poppish sort of progressions, which are fine, just not my taste.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I heard the first two and loved it. Beautiful music!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ended up hearing all of them. Just great music!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

If I had more income, I'd buy your album from bandcamp and support you. Hope to soon! How much is 7 Euros in dollars?


----------



## Guillaume80 (Jan 19, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> If I had more income, I'd buy your album from bandcamp and support you. Hope to soon! How much is 7 Euros in dollars?


Hello "Captain", thanks for your kind words. 7€, that's around 8.5$
That's also why I put some of my music on Youtube so that it can also be listened without spending money. But for sure I would appreciate 

I have 18 songs on the album (and 16 on the previous one) and I put somehow half of these on Youtube.


----------



## Guillaume80 (Jan 19, 2020)

pianozach said:


> I listened to the first one. Pleasant. Pretty.
> 
> I listened to the end instead of being bored and closing the window after 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


. 
Thanks for your feedback and I completely understand yours (and Phil's) comment. The first and the third track are the ones that personnally moves me the most because I remember precisely the night when I made them...my marriage was over, my kids were sleeping upstairs and I was seeing my life as a dead-end so I sat on my piano and played some chores and impro and somehow some melody came out

The second one is more "calculated" if you know what I mean and I hesitated to put it but many of my friends actually really like it (especially int he spirit of relaxing music style...)

Anyway, I know plenty of people are publishing musics they are creating and I am just one among many so that's why I really appreciate the time you have spent in responding.

FYI, I actually recorded on a modelized piano (model Steinway B) through a technic developped by one of my friend here in France


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Guillaume80 said:


> .
> Thanks for your feedback and I completely understand yours (and Phil's) comment. The first and the third track are the ones that personnally moves me the most because I remember precisely the night when I made them...my marriage was over, my kids were sleeping upstairs and I was seeing my life as a dead-end so I sat on my piano and played some chores and impro and somehow some melody came out
> 
> The second one is more "calculated" if you know what I mean and I hesitated to put it but many of my friends actually really like it (especially int he spirit of relaxing music style...)
> ...


Glad you're pragmatic about feedback. Music you create is often personal, and criticisms can feel like a personal attack.

Turnabout is fair play. Here's one of mine.


__
https://soundcloud.com/pianozach%2Fthere-in-the-willow-mp3


----------



## Guillaume80 (Jan 19, 2020)

pianozach said:


> Glad you're pragmatic about feedback. Music you create is often personal, and criticisms can feel like a personal attack.
> 
> Turnabout is fair play. Here's one of mine.
> 
> ...


I really enjoy your song...in the spirit of a "lady and bird" type music...the sound of the recording and the harmony is really nice (for me the song maybe a bit too long and after a while it repeats itself so I would think that cutting it in length would bring value but that's just my opinion) By I listened to it several times which is usually a good sign ;-)
If you have others, don't hesitate to send me link in private message

Coming back to my piece, the difficulty I have is to find the right spot to get it heard...I am not too much social network and I also don't want to spend too much money for the promotion...I was maybe thinking about cdbaby or i-musician but if anyone has some advice to share, that would be great


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Guillaume80 said:


> I really enjoy your song...in the spirit of a "lady and bird" type music...the sound of the recording and the harmony is really nice (for me the song maybe a bit too long and after a while it repeats itself so I would think that cutting it in length would bring value but that's just my opinion) By I listened to it several times which is usually a good sign ;-)
> If you have others, don't hesitate to send me link in private message
> 
> Coming back to my piece, the difficulty I have is to find the right spot to get it heard...I am not too much social network and I also don't want to spend too much money for the promotion...I was maybe thinking about cdbaby or i-musician but if anyone has some advice to share, that would be great


Play live and sell your CDs at the concerts.


----------



## Guillaume80 (Jan 19, 2020)

Here are some new addition to the list as well. They are in the same style (because I believe it is my style of music so I have difficulty to compose anything significantly different)











if you here some of my previous album, the style remains the same I believe











anyway, I am posting it until the lockdown is over and I can finally start playing it outside ;-)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Guillaume80 said:


> Here are some new addition to the list as well. They are in the same style (because I believe it is my style of music so I have difficulty to compose anything significantly different)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, I kind of have pop songs and then a new age style.


----------

